# smoking, fat loss and bodybuilding



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Okay, Im in for a real flaming on this one.

I have smoked for years now, and not even the fact that I am in pursuit of the perfoct body can stop me from continuing this complete waste of time and money! (smoking that is, not training!)

I am planning seriously to give up smoking when i return from my holiday. It helps me to have a date in mind to set myself up for.

As a matter of interest, and I would like to invite Scott to answer this one (Oh wise one) What is the effect of smoking on a person trying to lose fat? (negative I assume, but lets get technical!)

Also any other suggestions about how this habbit affects any aspect of bodybuilding including steroid use?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

How many u smoke a day Phil?


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

about 6, few more on a saturday night if im out for a pint


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think smoking does help to lose weight, but at a cost.

Hey, nicotine is a stimulant, but there are many things in cigarettes, even stuff to keep the tobacco from going out (like fuel) 

Do it the easy rout and do the patches. Lots of friends quit using the patches. Even 2 pack a day guys.

Unfornutaly smoking might be one of the stronger substances for addiction, I hear it can be worse than heroine.

Stick to the roids they will be cheaper and healthier in the long run.

I have had friends tell me gear was dangerous and they smoked.

Let me help you quit. Lung Cancer is a bad way to go. You will feel like you are drowning every day of your life. My Mom died from lung related smoking problems (lung cancer in the cervix mastasizeing), My Grandfather diet of enphesima (sp).

You dont want to go from cancer, I have heard of people moaning in pain and they were in a coma.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Smoking also reduces the amount of b12 you have in your body and thus will depress the appetite... when you stop your b12 levels increase and this is why so many people start eating more... good for you for stopping mate.. the only habit which I will openly condemn...


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i take your point lads, what i was actually looking for was info that stated that smoking made it harder to lose weight because of decreased aerobic ability and reduced oxygen intake and bad circulation!

guess ive answered my own question then, ha ha


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

As for the patches scott, they are quite strong and are for people on 20-40 a day. im not really a heavy smoker so using these might increase my addiction for nicotine, so maybe im best going cold turkey


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

philipebrown said:


> i take your point lads, what i was actually looking for was info that stated that smoking made it harder to lose weight because of decreased aerobic ability and reduced oxygen intake and bad circulation!
> 
> guess ive answered my own question then, ha ha


Actually smoking is what some people do to control thier weight and lose... because of smokings affect on the levels of b12 and thus decreasing appetite... most people actually are of lower weight when smoking than when they quit... so even though it fcuks your cardio/respitory system it still makes weight loss slightly easier... but exercise harder...


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i get ya, i dont mean to be deliberatley contradicting you mate, but i think its a misconception held by people who dont smoke that smokers find it easy to lose weight. I have smoked for about 10 years and have always been really fat with a massive appetite! i honestly dont find that it suppresses my appetite, mite just be me tho, were all different.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

when i have given up in the past i havnt had a bigger appettite, ive just eaten more to replace the habbitt. Seriously, you wouldnt believe how it feels when you havnt got a cigarette in your hand. I find it impossible when i go for a night out because i dont know what to do with myslef and all the extra spare time i have, so i end up eating peanuts just to do something with my hands, lol. if you think about it, a cigarette passes a good 5-8 minutes where you dont have to engage in conversion and can just chill out. times that by 10-15 and youve got an extra hour that your constantly fidgeting. what an awful addiction.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Why dont u try the nicotine chewing gums Phil?


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

chewing gum doesnt go very nice with a pint of guiness ha ha


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

true, but guiness wont help your weight loss either ;-) and it makes ur crap black!!!

but u got to have something in life havent u........


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

its better for you than lager, and 5 pints a week aint gonna hurt me too much, after a week of torture youve gotta have a little release on a weekend!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Ur making me thirsty... Carling Premier for me though...lol...


----------

